# Old Farts v Whippersnappers itinerary.....(last thread on the subject!).



## Smiffy (Apr 8, 2012)

*Have had a few PM's asking for final details for the event, these are listed below.
*
Details of the venue... http://www.woodhallspagolf.com/

First tee is booked on the Bracken course from *1.30pm* on Saturday 28th.
Format will be 4BB (matchplay) from the Yellow tees, 3/4's handicap difference.
Sunday morning sees the singles matches take place on the Hotchkin course from the Yellow tees, full handicap difference. The first tee is booked from *9.30am.*


We are staying overnight at the Petwood Hotel which is literally a few hundred yards from the course itself. Details of the hotel are shown here...
http://www.petwood.co.uk/

We have a 3 course evening meal booked, and full English breakfast on Sunday morning.

Team "colours" have been decided. Old farts to wear* BLUE* shirts on the Saturday afternoon, *RED* shirts on Sunday morning.
Whippersnappers to wear *WHITE* shirts on Saturday afternoon, *BLUE* shirts on Sunday morning.
Please do your best to bring the relevant coloured shirts with you. If you have a problem with this please let me know via PM as I have some "spares" that I could bring with me if necessary.

It would be appreciated if all players could try to arrive at the club by Mid-day on the Saturday as we need to sort out order of play, pairings etc. 

*One other important thing to bear in mind:* *Woodhall Spa are hot on handicap certificates. You WILL be asked to produce one in the pro shop prior to venturing out on the course. PLEASE REMEMBER TO BRING ONE WITH YOU. *


Any questions, please ask.
Rob


----------



## G_Mulligan (Apr 8, 2012)

Is there anyone coming from The Leeds/Yorkshire area that want to organise a car pool?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 8, 2012)

G_Mulligan said:



			Is there anyone coming from The Leeds/Yorkshire area that want to organise a car pool?
		
Click to expand...

I know that Vig is travelling down from "Up North" but I don't know how close he is to Leeds/Yorkshire mate.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 8, 2012)

Format will be 4BB (matchplay) from the Yellow tees, _*3/4's handicap difference.*_

Click to expand...

Now you tell me.
Ok, I'm in, a whippersnapper, obviously


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 8, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Now you tell me.
Ok, I'm in, a whippersnapper, obviously 

Click to expand...

4BB is always 3/4's Bob. It's singles that are full. Now get off the thread 'cos you're not coming


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 8, 2012)

Are you going to try and pair people off against similar handicaps where possible? Try and make the games as close to one on one without lots of shots as possible on the Sunday.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Anyone (whippersnappers only, obviously ) arriving earlier on the saturday morning is welcome to join me for a brew at my 'rents place - www.dowerhousehotel.co.uk - which is a stone's throw from the golf course. I'll be there all weekend so if you need any help with anything Rob, just let me know. 

Oh and for anyone who's not played there, you might want to arrive a bit early to warm up on the range - it's fantastic and I was there yesterday afternoon, they've just replaced the majority of their balls and are now using Titleist Velocity's. So their balls now consist of Velocity's and NXT's. :thup:

Not overly expensive either. Â£4 will get you 80 balls and Â£5 will get you 100 which considering the balls they use, is very good value IMO.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 8, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Are you going to try and pair people off against similar handicaps where possible? Try and make the games as close to one on one without lots of shots as possible on the Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Eerrrrrr.......I will have a sandwich list. As will the knob known as the Whippersnappers captain. I may send my big guns out first, I may send my big guns out last. Haven't decided yet. But isn't that the fun of matchplay??????


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 8, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Anyone (whippersnappers only, obviously ) arriving earlier on the saturday morning is welcome to join me for a brew at my 'rents place - www.dowerhousehotel.co.uk - which is a stone's throw from the golf course. I'll be there all weekend so if you need any help with anything Rob, just let me know. 

Oh and for anyone who's not played there, you might want to arrive a bit early to warm up on the range - it's fantastic and I was there yesterday afternoon, they've just replaced the majority of their balls and are now using Titleist Velocity's. So their balls now consist of Velocity's and NXT's. :thup:

Not overly expensive either. Â£4 will get you 80 balls and Â£5 will get you 100 which considering the balls they use, is very good value IMO.
		
Click to expand...

I am going to be up at my place on the Friday playing, about 30 mins from Woodhall. If you fancy a game on the Friday afternoon? Anyone else who may be in the area fancying a game on a tight tree lined course to get you ready for Woodhall is more than welcome.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 8, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			I am going to be up at my place on the Friday playing, about 30 mins from Woodhall. If you fancy a game on the Friday afternoon? Anyone else who may be in the area fancying a game on a tight tree lined course to get you ready for Woodhall is more than welcome.
		
Click to expand...

I would love to take you up on the offer Adey but unfortunately work dictates that I will have to travel up on the day. I might just venture down to the practice ground though. Or I might have an extra bacon sandwich and cuppa tea followed by a fag. I don't want to exert myself too much.


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 8, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Eerrrrrr.......I will have a sandwich list. As will the knob known as the Whippersnappers captain. I may send my big guns out first, I may send my big guns out last. Haven't decided yet. But isn't that the fun of matchplay??????


Click to expand...

You see what we are up against Adey - I will not be trying to sort out matches with them - just for ourselves - 10 minutes in the bar beforehand should do it - won't really matter what order or pairs to beat these geriatric dribbling old codgers!!


----------



## Crow (Apr 8, 2012)

I'll be travelling up from South Leicestershire, anybody fancy car sharing?
I should be able to fit two passengers and gear in the car. 

Region, I'll be passing not too far from you if you're interested. 
Sweatysocks, I'm just off the A5 and you'd be welcome to leave your car on my front over the wekend, or we can all go in yours if you prefer.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 8, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I might just venture down to the practice ground though. Or I might have an extra bacon sandwich and cuppa tea.
		
Click to expand...

It will most definitely be an extra bacon sandwich for me. HID has me on a diet of lettuce leaves and bran... down 2st in 2 months but I'd kill for sausage, egg and chips. Be there about 12-ish.

Anyone travelling down from Middlesbrough area I've got room in the car for 2 more.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 8, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I would love to take you up on the offer Adey but unfortunately work dictates that I will have to travel up on the day. I might just venture down to the practice ground though. Or I might have an extra bacon sandwich and cuppa tea followed by a fag. I don't want to exert myself too much.
		
Click to expand...

Smiffy you sound like my kind of golfer. Bacon buttie, cup of tea and a fag, my perfect lunch.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 8, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			won't really matter what order or pairs to beat these geriatric dribbling old codgers!!

Click to expand...

I think you are what's known in the trade as a "J. Arthur" mate.


----------



## rickg (Apr 8, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Smiffy you sound like my kind of golfer. Bacon buttie, cup of tea and a fag, my perfect lunch. 

Click to expand...

I think Smiffy uses the term "fag" in the American vernacular........


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 8, 2012)

rickg said:



			I think Smiffy uses the term "fag" in the American vernacular........

Click to expand...

Now you are making me wonder if I should leave the pink trousers and white loafers at home now......:mmm:


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 8, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Now you are making me wonder if I should leave the pink trousers and white loafers at home now......:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I would - just spoke to him and he said that he is assembling the old farts for a bondage session next weekend!


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 8, 2012)

Youngsters names and handicaps below - last known. If anything is wrong, please let me know. Also, Achilles, what is your name?
[TABLE="width: 196"]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, width: 158, bgcolor: transparent"]*
1 PN WOKINGHAM (Capt)*[/TD]
[TD="width: 102, bgcolor: transparent"]Paul - 14[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*2 CALVIN LAWRENCE*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Calvin - 10[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*3 GIBBO*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Steve - 28[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*4 MAD ADEY*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Adey - 5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*5 ALAN BANNISTER*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Alan - 8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*6 EWAN PORRITT*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Ewan - 16[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*7 POKERJOKE*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Tony - 10[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*8 AZTECS27*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Jon - 19[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*9 G_MULLIGAN*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Greg - 25[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*10 PIEMAN*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Paul - 5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*11 JUSTONE*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]James - 6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*12 MURPHTHEMOG*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Chis - 9[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*13 RICHARDC*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Richard - 17[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*14 BLUEWOLF*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Danny - 12[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*15 ACHILLES*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]???? - 12[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*16 STEVE79*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Steve - 20[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 8, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			Youngsters names and handicaps below - last known. If anything is wrong, please let me know. Also, Achilles, what is your name?
[TABLE="width: 196"]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, width: 158, bgcolor: transparent"]*
1 PN WOKINGHAM (Capt)*[/TD]
[TD="width: 102, bgcolor: transparent"]Paul - 14[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*2 CALVIN LAWRENCE*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Calvin - 10[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*3 GIBBO*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Steve - 28[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*4 MAD ADEY*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Adey - 5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*5 ALAN BANNISTER*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Alan - 8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*6 EWAN PORRITT*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Ewan - 16[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*7 POKERJOKE*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Tony - 10[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*8 AZTECS27*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Jon - 19[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*9 G_MULLIGAN*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Greg - 25[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*10 PIEMAN*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Paul - 5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*11 JUSTONE*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]James - 6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*12 MURPHTHEMOG*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Chis - 9[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*13 RICHARDC*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Richard - 17[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*14 BLUEWOLF*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Danny - 12[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*15 ACHILLES*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]???? - 12[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*16 STEVE79*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Steve - 20[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
		
Click to expand...

Check my handicap mate. I play off 10.


----------



## sweatysock41 (Apr 8, 2012)

Crow,

I would have taken you up on the offer of car sharing - would have been good to plan the whippersnappers downfall en route - but I am going straight to my daughters in Nottingham on Sunday after all the formalities so I am going to have to turn up as a Billy no-mates.


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 8, 2012)

Updated list:

[TABLE="width: 211"]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, width: 179, bgcolor: transparent"]*1 PN WOKINGHAM (Capt)*[/TD]
[TD="width: 102, bgcolor: transparent"]Paul - 14[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*2 CALVIN LAWRENCE*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Calvin - 10[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*3 GIBBO*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Steve - 28[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*4 MAD ADEY*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Adey - 10[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*5 ALAN BANNISTER*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Alan - 8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*6 EWAN PORRITT*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Ewan - 16[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*7 POKERJOKE*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Tony - 10[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*8 AZTECS27*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Jon - 19[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*9 G_MULLIGAN*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Greg - 25[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*10 PIEMAN*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Paul - 5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*11 JUSTONE*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]James - 6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*12 MURPHTHEMOG*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Chis - 9[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*13 RICHARDC*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Richard - 17[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*14 BLUEWOLF*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Danny - 12[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*15 ACHILLES*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]???? - 12[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*16 STEVE79*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Steve - 20[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi Captain
I am now playing off 9 not 10.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 8, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			Updated list:

[TABLE="width: 211"]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, width: 179, bgcolor: transparent"]*1 PN WOKINGHAM (Capt)*[/TD]
[TD="width: 102, bgcolor: transparent"]Paul - 14[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*2 CALVIN LAWRENCE*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Calvin - 10[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*3 GIBBO*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Steve - 28[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*4 MAD ADEY*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Adey - 10[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*5 ALAN BANNISTER*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Alan - 8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*6 EWAN PORRITT*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Ewan - 16[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*7 POKERJOKE*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Tony - 10[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*8 AZTECS27*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Jon - 19[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*9 G_MULLIGAN*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Greg - 25[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*10 PIEMAN*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Paul - 5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*11 JUSTONE*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]James - 6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*12 MURPHTHEMOG*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Chis - 9[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*13 RICHARDC*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Richard - 17[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*14 BLUEWOLF*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Danny - 12[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*15 ACHILLES*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]???? - 12[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*16 STEVE79*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Steve - 20[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
		
Click to expand...

Oooooh.... That's a pretty graph type thingie.


----------



## Yerman (Apr 8, 2012)

Achilles -wasn't that Brad Pitt?, will Angelina be attending?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 8, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			I am going to be up at my place on the Friday playing, about 30 mins from Woodhall. If you fancy a game on the Friday afternoon? Anyone else who may be in the area fancying a game on a tight tree lined course to get you ready for Woodhall is more than welcome.
		
Click to expand...

Would love to mate but won't be arriving until Friday evening unfortunately.


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 8, 2012)

Yerman said:



			Achilles -wasn't that Brad Pitt?, will Angelina be attending? 






Click to expand...

there are plenty of old tarts - some have their own teeth!


----------



## Achilles (Apr 8, 2012)

Yerman said:



			Achilles -wasn't that Brad Pitt?, will Angelina be attending? 






Click to expand...

I bloody well wish Angelina was attending!  My actual name is Dave. Did PM Smiffy to confirm....but guessing he hasn't got that!


----------



## Achilles (Apr 8, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Anyone (whippersnappers only, obviously ) arriving earlier on the saturday morning is welcome to join me for a brew at my 'rents place - www.dowerhousehotel.co.uk - which is a stone's throw from the golf course. I'll be there all weekend so if you need any help with anything Rob, just let me know.
		
Click to expand...

May take you up on the offer of a brew on the Friday morning fella, if I'm up early enough! I'm playing Belton Park on Friday as part of a stag do, and will be doing my best NOT to get too involved on the Friday night!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 8, 2012)

Achilles said:



			I bloody well wish Angelina was attending!  My actual name is Dave. Did PM Smiffy to confirm....but guessing he hasn't got that!
		
Click to expand...

I did get that Dave. But that was for the rooming list, nothing to do with Paul Nash's attempt at organising his team. You don't expect me to pass any information on to him, do you????


----------



## Achilles (Apr 8, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I did get that Dave. But that was for the rooming list, nothing to do with Paul Nash's attempt at organising his team. You don't expect me to pass any information on to him, do you????
		
Click to expand...

My bad! How silly of me to assume that! It won't happen again


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 8, 2012)

Achilles said:



			My bad! How silly of me to assume that! It won't happen again 

Click to expand...

Thanks Dave - enjoy the stag do. Really looking forward to this event!!

[TABLE="width: 211"]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, width: 179, bgcolor: transparent"]*1 PN WOKINGHAM (Capt)*[/TD]
[TD="width: 102, bgcolor: transparent"]Paul - 14[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*2 CALVIN LAWRENCE*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Calvin - 10[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*3 GIBBO*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Steve - 28[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*4 MAD ADEY*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Adey - 10[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*5 ALAN BANNISTER*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Alan - 8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*6 EWAN PORRITT*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Ewan - 16[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*7 POKERJOKE*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Tony - 9[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*8 AZTECS27*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Jon - 19[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*9 G_MULLIGAN*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Greg - 25[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*10 PIEMAN*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Paul - 5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*11 JUSTONE*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]James - 6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*12 MURPHTHEMOG*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Chis - 9[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*13 RICHARDC*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Richard - 17[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*14 BLUEWOLF*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Danny - 12[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*15 ACHILLES*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Dave - 12[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*16 STEVE79*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Steve - 20[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 8, 2012)

Looking like a good range of handicaps there. Some very good golfers also.

What is the line up for flat cap wearing Ping brigade then?


----------



## Crow (Apr 8, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Some very good golfers also.
		
Click to expand...

This is your first meet then? YYYYYYYou won't be saying when you've seen them hit a few balls.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 9, 2012)

I have sneaked up to 9.6, so 10 for me please.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 9, 2012)

good timing for the extra shot Murph, now protect it next week


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 9, 2012)

Sandwich list drawn up.
Be afraid.
Be very afraid.....


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 9, 2012)

salmon spread alround eh smiffy.

any side bets on the go yet?


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 9, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Sandwich list drawn up.
Be afraid.
Be very afraid.....



Click to expand...

Sandwich list?? Must be terminology from an older generation!


----------



## Region3 (Apr 9, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			Thanks Dave - enjoy the stag do. Really looking forward to this event!!

[TABLE="width: 211"]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, width: 179, bgcolor: transparent"]*1 PN WOKINGHAM (Capt)*[/TD]
[TD="width: 102, bgcolor: transparent"]Paul - 14[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*2 CALVIN LAWRENCE*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Calvin - 10[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*3 GIBBO*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Steve - 28[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*4 MAD ADEY*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Adey - 10[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*5 ALAN BANNISTER*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Alan - 8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*6 EWAN PORRITT*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Ewan - 16[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*7 POKERJOKE*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Tony - 9[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*8 AZTECS27*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Jon - 19[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*9 G_MULLIGAN*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Greg - 25[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*10 PIEMAN*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Paul - 5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*11 JUSTONE*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]James - 6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*12 MURPHTHEMOG*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Chis - 9[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*13 RICHARDC*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Richard - 17[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*14 BLUEWOLF*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Danny - 12[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*15 ACHILLES*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Dave - 12[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*16 STEVE79*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Steve - 20[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
		
Click to expand...

You trying to get rid of me Paul?


----------



## Region3 (Apr 9, 2012)

Crow said:



			I'll be travelling up from South Leicestershire, anybody fancy car sharing?
I should be able to fit two passengers and gear in the car. 

Region, I'll be passing not too far from you if you're interested.
		
Click to expand...

There was talk at Woburn of myself and Eejit car sharing for Woodhall Spa, but if you reckon you could fit both of us in with our gear then that would be even better, provided no-one has PM'd you in the meantime about it?


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry Gary - took my updated list from the wrong thread!!
[TABLE="width: 244"]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, width: 222, bgcolor: transparent"]*1 PN WOKINGHAM (Capt)*
[/TD]
[TD="width: 102, bgcolor: transparent"]Paul - 14
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*2 CALVIN LAWRENCE*
[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Calvin - 10
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*3 GIBBO*
[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Steve - 28
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*4 MAD ADEY*
[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Adey - 10
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*5 ALAN BANNISTER*
[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Alan - 8
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*6 EWAN PORRITT*
[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Ewan - 16
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*7 POKERJOKE*
[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Tony - 9
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*8 AZTECS27*
[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Jon - 19
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*9 G_MULLIGAN*
[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Greg - 25
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*10 PIEMAN*
[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Paul - 5
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*11 JUSTONE*
[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]James - 6
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*12 MURPHTHEMOG*
[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Chis - 10
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*13 RICHARDC*
[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Richard - 17
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*14 REGION3*
[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Gary - 7
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*15 ACHILLES*
[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Dave - 12
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl63, bgcolor: transparent"]*16 STEVE79*
[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Steve - 20
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 9, 2012)

One thing captain grumpy and I agreed on was to not play with the same people on each day!! So we will mix up the winners on Sunday morning!:whoo:The only given is that me and him are number 1 on the Sunday. I will sort out the *Paella list *for Saturday in the bar at midday. The earlier you get there the better - and allow lots of time as the roads are pants when you leave the A. 
Jon - if I get there early enough I might see you at your folks place - I will aim for 10ish - would be good to talk some tactics for the courses as it is 7 years since I was last there


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 9, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			Sandwich list?? Must be terminology from an older generation!

Click to expand...

Basically Nashy, I think it means you're "brown bread"


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 9, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			Jon - if I get there early enough I might see you at your folks place - I will aim for 10ish - would be good to talk some tactics for the courses as it is 7 years since I was last there
		
Click to expand...

No problem mate. I'll PM you my phone number, although the signal in Woodhall is pony due to being in the middle of nowhere! My mrs. is wedding dress shopping all weekend so I'll be around early Saturday.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 9, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			The only "given" is that I am going to get my arsed served up to me on a plate in the singles on Sunday morning, so I hope the rest of my team can bail me out
		
Click to expand...

I only just beat you the other Sunday Paul. Don't be so hard on yourself.
I thought you played quite well actually.


----------



## Crow (Apr 9, 2012)

Region3 said:



			There was talk at Woburn of myself and Eejit car sharing for Woodhall Spa, but if you reckon you could fit both of us in with our gear then that would be even better, provided no-one has PM'd you in the meantime about it?
		
Click to expand...

I've got an estate car with split fold rear seats so three plus gear should be possible but it depends on what your gear comprises. I've got a pull trolley and stand bag, what do you and Eejit have?


----------



## Region3 (Apr 9, 2012)

Crow said:



			I've got an estate car with split fold rear seats so three plus gear should be possible but it depends on what your gear comprises. I've got a pull trolley and stand bag, what do you and Eejit have?
		
Click to expand...

I'll have cart bag, leccy trolley and a holdall for clothes etc.
I can't remember whether Eejit was push trolley or electric. I only played 36 holes with him at Woburn but I'm not very observant! 

My mate has the older Passat and we've got 3 electric trolleys and cart bags in before.
Maybe try it and if it doesn't work I'll follow you in my car.

Having said that let's see if Eejit's plans are still the same first.


----------



## Crow (Apr 9, 2012)

Region3 said:



			I'll have cart bag, leccy trolley and a holdall for clothes etc.
I can't remember whether Eejit was push trolley or electric. I only played 36 holes with him at Woburn but I'm not very observant! 

My mate has the older Passat and we've got 3 electric trolleys and cart bags in before.
Maybe try it and if it doesn't work I'll follow you in my car.

Having said that let's see if Eejit's plans are still the same first.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good.


----------



## Eejit (Apr 9, 2012)

FAO Region 3 & Crow.... Sorry chaps but i have let Smiffy know that i cant make it, the DJ i use to cover my nights in Newquay has let me down big time and ruined a few of my golf jollies by clearing off to spain to DJ for the summer season.... Was looking forward to Woodhall too and booked in at my brothers house in Leicester for a couple of nights too.... ;0(


----------



## Steve79 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm off 18 now

Ta


----------



## sweatysock41 (Apr 9, 2012)

With Eejit dropping out does this mean a whippersnapper replaces him and Murph becomes an Old Fart?


----------



## fat-tiger (Apr 9, 2012)

bit of info for yer, been down there today played the hotchkin, greens been microtined but shud be closed up in a week or so ,not been down  for a few weeks and really noticed the differance in the course,really coming along now,greens have been cut abit shorter not lightening fast but fast enough,5th par is still on the winter tee has proper tee has been re turfed,but actually a harder hole off winter tee,


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 9, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			bit of info for yer, been down there today played the hotchkin, greens been microtined but shud be closed up in a week or so ,not been down  for a few weeks and really noticed the differance in the course,really coming along now,greens have been cut abit shorter not lightening fast but fast enough,5th par is still on the winter tee has proper tee has been re turfed,but actually a harder hole off winter tee,
		
Click to expand...

That'll frighten the little boys!!


----------



## Crow (Apr 9, 2012)

Eejit said:



			FAO Region 3 & Crow.... Sorry chaps but i have let Smiffy know that i cant make it, the DJ i use to cover my nights in Newquay has let me down big time and ruined a few of my golf jollies by clearing off to spain to DJ for the summer season.... Was looking forward to Woodhall too and booked in at my brothers house in Leicester for a couple of nights too.... ;0(
		
Click to expand...

Unlucky Eejit, hope you can find a replacement in time to get some golf in over the summer.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 9, 2012)

sweatysock41 said:



			With Eejit dropping out does this mean a whippersnapper replaces him and Murph becomes an Old Fart?

Click to expand...

Dermot (Eejit) let me know a couple of weeks ago (just after Woburn) that he couldn't make it. He has been replaced by Richarts mate (Jeremy Cave) in the team....

*1  SMIFFY (Capt)
2  HOBBIT
3  RAY TAYLOR
4 JEREMY CAVE
5  TXL
6  GREG LINDLEY
7  LEFTIE
8  NORMAN PORRITT
9  RICKG
10 RICHART
11 GJBIKE
12 SWEATYSOCK41
13 VIG
14 CHARLIE
15 YERMAN
16 CROW*


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 9, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I only just beat you the other Sunday Paul. Don't be so hard on yourself.
I thought you played quite well actually.
		
Click to expand...

But you're so good Rob, I just don't know what to do! :blah::blah::blah:

Updated winners list
[TABLE="width: 244"]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, width: 222, bgcolor: transparent"]*1 PN WOKINGHAM (Capt)*[/TD]
[TD="width: 102, bgcolor: transparent"]Paul - 14[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*2 CALVIN LAWRENCE*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Calvin - 10[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*3 GIBBO*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Steve - 28[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*4 MAD ADEY*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Adey - 10[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*5 ALAN BANNISTER*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Alan - 8[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*6 EWAN PORRITT*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Ewan - 16[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*7 POKERJOKE*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Tony - 9[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*8 AZTECS27*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Jon - 19[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*9 G_MULLIGAN*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Greg - 25[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*10 PIEMAN*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Paul - 5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*11 JUSTONE*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]James - 6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*12 MURPHTHEMOG*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Chis - 10[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*13 RICHARDC*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Richard - 17[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*14 REGION3*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Gary - 7[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*15 ACHILLES*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Dave - 12[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]*16 STEVE79*[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"]Steve - 18[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 9, 2012)

sweatysock41 said:



			With Eejit dropping out does this mean a whippersnapper replaces him and Murph becomes an Old Fart?

Click to expand...

Up yours! Looking at the OF team, I am way too good looking to be in there. Half of them are in gods waiting room.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 9, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Looking at the OF team, I am way too good looking to be in there.
		
Click to expand...

Your eyesight is the first thing to start failing.
You are down as 1st reserve.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 9, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Your eyesight is the first thing to start failing.
You are down as 1st reserve.
		
Click to expand...

Noooooooooo!


----------



## Crow (Apr 9, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Up yours! Looking at the OF team, I am way too dull looking to be in there. Half of them are gods.
		
Click to expand...

Corrected for you.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 9, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Noooooooooo!
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry Murph, we won't let them take you.

It'll be like a scene from The Exorcist with us holding onto your legs and them trying to pull you into the light! :lol:


----------



## Region3 (Apr 9, 2012)

Crow said:



			Unlucky Eejit, hope you can find a replacement in time to get some golf in over the summer.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, unlucky. Sounds like you need a new DJ stand-in Eejit!

Just me and thee then Crow? Unless anyone else wants to hop in?


----------



## Region3 (Apr 9, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			bit of info for yer, been down there today played the hotchkin, greens been microtined but shud be closed up in a week or so ,not been down  for a few weeks and really noticed the differance in the course,really coming along now,greens have been cut abit shorter not lightening fast but fast enough,5th par is still on the winter tee has proper tee has been re turfed,but actually a harder hole off winter tee,
		
Click to expand...

Is that the long one? 460-ish SI1?


----------



## fat-tiger (Apr 9, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Is that the long one? 460-ish SI1?
		
Click to expand...

no 1st par 3 short ish 1 surrounded by bunkers


----------



## Region3 (Apr 9, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			no 1st par 3 short ish 1 surrounded by bunkers
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, I remember it well. Well, I remember the right hand bunker that I had 3 swishes in before I picked my ball up.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 10, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Ah yes, I remember it well. Well, I remember the right hand bunker that I had 3 swishes in before I picked my ball up. 

Click to expand...

I remember it too. Lipped out for birdie. Easy par.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 13, 2012)

I must say with 2 weeks to go I am getting quite excited about this meet. It is going to be my first meet and it will be great to meet all these people that I have seen around the forum. I think it is more finding out what everyone is like in person as you can never judge anyone by what they write on a forum.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 13, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			I think it is more finding out what everyone is like in person as you can never judge anyone by what they write on a forum.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 14, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			I must say with 2 weeks to go I am getting quite excited about this meet. It is going to be my first meet and it will be great to meet all these people that I have seen around the forum. I think it is more finding out what everyone is like in person as you can never judge anyone by what they write on a forum.
		
Click to expand...

Not played there for nearly 30 yrs, and there was only one course there back then. Also getting giddy!!


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 14, 2012)

Hobbit said:



			Not played there for nearly 30 yrs, and there was only one course there back then. Also getting giddy!!
		
Click to expand...

Played there several times when I was based at RAF Coningsby. We played the station champs there every year, 18 on the braken then 18 on the hotchkin in the afternoon. I found both courses to be so different to each other. Really good challenge of your golfing tekers on both courses.


----------



## richart (Apr 14, 2012)

I may have missed this somewhere, but are we playing for a trophy ? Each of the Old Farts could keep it for one month.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 14, 2012)

richart said:



			I may have missed this somewhere, but are we playing for a trophy ? Each of the Old Farts could keep it for one month.

Click to expand...

The first one could keep it for ever, he would never remember where he put it.

But........

You need to win it first. Which is not going to happen.


----------



## rickg (Apr 14, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Played there several times when I was based at RAF Coningsby. We played the station champs there every year, 18 on the braken then 18 on the hotchkin in the afternoon. I found both courses to be so different to each other. Really good challenge of your golfing tekers on both courses.
		
Click to expand...

I was at Coningsby in 1984-87....was an engine guy on the Phantoms with 228 OCU on the HAS site, and then onto the Tornados in the 2nd Line hangar. 

I didn't play any golf in those days, but I did go over to Woodhall Spa one day with a guy from our Squadron who played a lot.......we went out onto the practice area and I shanked a 9 iron 90 degrees and nearly killed some old dear.....

I played Hockey for Woodhall Spa..........

When were you there?


----------



## vig (Apr 15, 2012)

G_Mulligan said:



			Is there anyone coming from The Leeds/Yorkshire area that want to organise a car pool?
		
Click to expand...

I'm travelling from east side of Pontefract.


----------



## vig (Apr 15, 2012)

rickg said:



			I was at Coningsby in 1984-87....was an engine guy on the Phantoms with 228 OCU on the HAS site, and then onto the Tornados in the 2nd Line hangar. 

I didn't play any golf in those days, but I did go over to Woodhall Spa one day with a guy from our Squadron who played a lot.......we went out onto the practice area and I shanked a 9 iron 90 degrees and nearly killed some old dear.....

I played Hockey for Woodhall Spa..........

When were you there?
		
Click to expand...

"during the war......"  come on uncle Albert, toodle pip.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 15, 2012)

rickg said:



			I was at Coningsby in 1984-87....was an engine guy on the Phantoms with 228 OCU on the HAS site, and then onto the Tornados in the 2nd Line hangar. 

I didn't play any golf in those days, but I did go over to Woodhall Spa one day with a guy from our Squadron who played a lot.......we went out onto the practice area and I shanked a 9 iron 90 degrees and nearly killed some old dear.....

I played Hockey for Woodhall Spa..........

When were you there?
		
Click to expand...

Little bit after you Rick. 1999 - 2001 then I  went back on my fitters course. I am one of gods trade.........the Dog Fu@@@@@. I  was in the Torndao AMF Hangar.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 15, 2012)

rickg said:



			I did go over at Woodhall Spa one day for a guy from our Squadron
		
Click to expand...


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 16, 2012)

Hotchkin was hard work, lots of bunkers 114 in total including two of the deepest in Europe. Make sure you have your a game for this course, long and straight will score well, short and wide will mean lots of searching. Unfortunately I was in a group that mainly did the latter. 

The Bracken was a good test too, very undulating but not a difficult walk, generous fairways allow the player to open their shoulders without too much trouble.

Breakfast is available with tea/coffe for onlt Â£6.50 in the clubhouse.

Have fun guys, just wish I was joining you after this weekend.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 16, 2012)

rickg said:



			.......we went out onto the practice area and I shanked a 9 iron 90 degrees and nearly killed some old dear.....

Click to expand...

Well at least you have improved - it's now 45 degrees isn't it?!! And just think - if you do it this year and nearly kill "some old dear" at least it will be your partner.............!!!


----------



## rickg (Apr 17, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Well at least you have improved - it's now 45 degrees isn't it?!!
		
Click to expand...

Think you are confusing me with Murph Paul............:whoo:


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 18, 2012)

Have been preparing for this on a diet of prunes, licorice and pears. All high fibre stuff that the Doc said would help.
My golf hasn't improved but at least I won't wake my room mate up in the morning with unnecessary splashes.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 18, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Have been preparing for this on a diet of prunes, licorice and pears. All high fibre stuff that the Doc said would help.
My golf hasn't improved but at least I won't wake my room mate up in the morning with unnecessary splashes.
		
Click to expand...


Still likely that you will piss yourself mate!   Should be a nice rainbow over the bed though!


----------



## PieMan (Apr 18, 2012)

rickg said:



			Think you are confusing me with Murph Paul............:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Am obviously going senile..........should therefore be in the Old Farts!!!!


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 22, 2012)

I assume we are checking into our rooms after the golf or can we check in before hand? Just so I know what to wear for the drive up early doors


----------



## richart (Apr 22, 2012)

Played a big club competition today and after a few holes my back was going into spasm. Good news was that after 9 holes that claxon went for thunder and lightening and the comp was cancelled. My back seemed to be easing after a few beers, and my 49 for the front nine was scrubbed from the record books.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 22, 2012)

richart said:



			Played a big club competition today and after a few holes my back was going into spasm. Good news was that after 9 holes that claxon went for thunder and lightening and the comp was cancelled. My back seemed to be easing after a few beers, and my 49 for the front nine was scrubbed from the record books.

Click to expand...

I managed 20 shots on the practice ground yesterday before I felt my back start to tighten up. Way better than a week ago - got some great drugs for it. Looks like us Old Farts could be renamed the sick, lame and lazy.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 22, 2012)

richart said:



			Played a big club competition today and after a few holes my back was going into spasm. Good news was that after 9 holes that claxon went for thunder and lightening and the comp was cancelled. My back seemed to be easing after a few beers, and my 49 for the front nine was scrubbed from the record books.

Click to expand...

Drug yourself up, you'll be right mate. Or not, which will make our inevitable victory even easier


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 22, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			I assume we are checking into our rooms after the golf or can we check in before hand? Just so I know what to wear for the drive up early doors 

Click to expand...

We are checking in AFTER the golf G1BBO.
The hotel is right by the course so we'll be there within 5 mins.
Wear up there what you intend playing in, back to the hotel afterwards, quick shower and then some din dins and a beer or two.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 22, 2012)

richart said:



			Played a big club competition today and after a few holes my back was going into spasm. Good news was that after 9 holes that claxon went for thunder and lightening and the comp was cancelled. My back seemed to be easing after a few beers, and my 49 for the front nine was scrubbed from the record books.

Click to expand...




Sorry to here your in pain mate.
Get better soon


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 22, 2012)

a little bird told me theres a working mens club up the road with snooker tables and Â£2.70 a pint 

thats right up this tight northern gits street


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 22, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			a little bird told me theres a working mens club up the road with snooker tables and Â£2.70 a pint 

thats right up this tight northern gits street 

Click to expand...

It's a conservative club, so you its not open to the public, so to speak. Collared shirt dress code I believe (never been in myself as a lot of the people who go there are total knobs).


----------



## rickg (Apr 22, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Wear up there what you intend playing in
		
Click to expand...

Hope we don't have to stop anywhere on the way with what I'll be wearing.......


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 22, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			We are checking in AFTER the golf G1BBO.
The hotel is right by the course so we'll be there within 5 mins.
Wear up there what you intend playing in, back to the hotel afterwards, quick shower and then some din dins and a beer or two.
		
Click to expand...

So two halfs, and in bed by 6?


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 22, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			It's a conservative club, so you its not open to the public, so to speak. Collared shirt dress code I believe (never been in myself as a lot of the people who go there are total knobs).
		
Click to expand...

The old gits will fit right in then?


----------



## JustOne (Apr 22, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			Just so I know what to wear for the drive up....
		
Click to expand...

Waterproofs look likely :angry:




Anyone got a decent weather report?


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 22, 2012)

haha, damn right.

good job its payday friday or I would be drinking lime cordial and soda


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 22, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			The old gits will fit right in then?
		
Click to expand...

Bingo


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 22, 2012)

from the BBC monthly outlook...

*Monthly Outlook*

                  Monday 16 April        Published at 10:00     
*Monthly Outlook*

*Summary*

*Drip drip drop - more than a little April shower*

         April 2011 was the warmest April across the UK since records  began and April 2012 still looks very unlikely to challenge that record.  If April showers bring forth May flowers as the saying goes, then we  may be admiring some beautiful blooms next month.
We keep the  unsettled pattern this week, and with low pressure looking set to linger  into May, cool and showery conditions will prevail.

*Monday 16 Aprilâ€”Sunday 22 April*

*A similar story*

             Low pressure will remain in charge through this week,  which means showers are once again going to dominate our weather  pattern. With very unstable air across the UK these showers are likely  to be heavy and thundery, bringing hail at times and snow across  northern hills. 
On occasion, these showers will merge, bringing  longer spells of rain. The west of the country will see the lion's share  of the wet weather at the start of the week, with the best of any sunny  spells in the east on Monday. However as the week gets fully underway  the wet and windy weather will make its way west to east, swiftly  followed by blustery showers. These will, on occasion, merge to give  longer spells of rain, especially across the south later on Tuesday into  Wednesday.
Temperature-wise we will notice the mercury dropping a  little lower than we would normally expect for mid-April and it will  often be windy, making it feel that bit cooler. Overnight frost will  still be a possibility from time to time, particularly in the  countryside and especially on Monday morning, when it will be  particularly sharp and damaging.

*Monday 23 Aprilâ€”Sunday 29 April*

*A lingering low*

             Low pressure seems very reluctant to leave as we head  towards May, therefore unsettled weather is likely to continue across  country, bringing rain and showers. Some short interludes of fine and  settled weather are likely to be mixed in too.
In association with  some heavier spells of rain it is likely to be windy once again, and  generally it will be breezy, making it feel chilly for the time of year.  Overnight frosts are still likely from time to time when the wind  becomes light, particularly for inland rural areas.

*Monday 30 Aprilâ€”Sunday 13 May*

*NeÃ¢â‚¬â„¢er cast a clout till May be out*

             The changeable theme of April looks as though it will be  carried forth into May. Although some drier and brighter spells are  expected, further rain or showers are likely for most places,  accompanied by a chilly feel.
There is the chance that pressure  may start to build from the southwest towards the middle of May, which  would settle things down across southern and western parts of the  country, and as a result rainfall amounts here may end up lower than  average. The north and east look to stay cloudier and wetter than  normal, on balance.

aka... a bag o' sh***


----------



## TXL (Apr 22, 2012)

rickg said:



			Hope we don't have to stop anywhere on the way with what I'll be wearing....... 

Click to expand...

Oh dear!  Maybe my car will be full


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 22, 2012)

haha, I am sure Rick will be dapper as always


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 22, 2012)

rickg said:



			Hope we don't have to stop anywhere on the way with what I'll be wearing....... 

Click to expand...

Your not planning on wearing something outrageous are you rick? Trying to upset the more purist of golfers by wearing pink trousers, white shoes and a white belt...............


----------



## rickg (Apr 22, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Your not planning on wearing something outrageous are you rick?
		
Click to expand...

Moi??


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 23, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			So two halfs, and in bed by 6?
		
Click to expand...

That's likely to be the best offer I'll have all week-end so I accept.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 23, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Waterproofs look likely :angry:
Anyone got a decent weather report?
		
Click to expand...


According to this one it's not looking too bad at the moment.
http://www.golfweather.com/76096/lincolnshire/woodhallspagolfclub

OK not quite as warm as last year, and definitely not as warm as Woburn was. But I could live with this if it's accurate.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 23, 2012)

Anyone got a blue shirt i can loan,large please,much appreciated


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 23, 2012)

pokerjoke said:



			Anyone got a blue shirt i can loan,large please,much appreciated
		
Click to expand...

I have a Turquoise blue Nike shirt you can borrow if you really get stuck.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 23, 2012)

Forecast on Metcheck looks ok now, but guaranteed to change 

Peeing down every day this week then Saturday

[TABLE="width: 100%"]
[TR]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, width: 70, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Day[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]From[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Until[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Temp[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Feels[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]UV[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Rain[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Cloud[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Dir[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Speed[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Gust[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Weather[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Sat 28 Apr[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #C9C9C9"]1:00[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #C9C9C9"]3:59[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F5DC"]0 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F5DC"]0 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #3AC0FF"]0[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]0.0 mm[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]1 %[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F5C4"]2 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F5C4"]2 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, align: center"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"][/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #C9C9C9"]4:00[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #C9C9C9"]6:59[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F5DC"]0 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F59F"]5 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #3AC0FF"]0[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]0.0 mm[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #DDDDDD"]49 %[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F5AB"]4 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F59F"]5 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, align: center"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"][/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #FFFA75"]7:00[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #FFFA75"]9:59[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F562"]10 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F57A"]8 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #3AFFBC"]1[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]0.0 mm[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #ABABAB"]99 %[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F593"]6 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F587"]7 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, align: center"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"][/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #FFFA75"]10:00[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #FFFA75"]12:59[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #7AF562"]12 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F562"]10 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #3AFF3F"]3[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]0.0 mm[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #ABABAB"]99 %[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F587"]7 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F57A"]8 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, align: center"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"][/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #FFFA75"]13:00[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #FFFA75"]15:59[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #7AF562"]12 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F562"]10 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #68FF3A"]4[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #DDE6FF"]0.0 mm[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #ABABAB"]99 %[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F56E"]9 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #6EF562"]11 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, align: center"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"][/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #FFFA75"]16:00[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #FFFA75"]18:59[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #7AF562"]12 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F57A"]8 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #3AFF3F"]3[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #DDE6FF"]0.1 mm[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #ABABAB"]98 %[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F587"]7 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F56E"]9 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, align: center"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"][/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #FFFA75"]19:00[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #FFFA75"]21:59[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F56E"]9 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F59F"]5 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #3AC0FF"]0[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #DDE6FF"]0.0 mm[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #ABABAB"]96 %[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F57A"]8 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F56E"]9 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, align: center"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"][/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #C9C9C9"]22:00[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #C9C9C9"]0:59[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F587"]7 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F5AB"]4 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #3AC0FF"]0[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]0.0 mm[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #ABABAB"]97 %[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F57A"]8 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F562"]10 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, align: center"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Region3 (Apr 23, 2012)

Sunday

[TABLE="width: 100%"]
[TR]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, width: 70, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Day[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]From[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Until[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Temp[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Feels[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]UV[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Rain[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Cloud[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Dir[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Speed[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Gust[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Weather[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: dataTableTopRow, bgcolor: #EFEFEF"]Sun 29 Apr[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #C9C9C9"]1:00[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #C9C9C9"]3:59[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F593"]6 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F5B8"]3 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #3AC0FF"]0[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]0.0 mm[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #ABABAB"]96 %[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F562"]10 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #7AF562"]12 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, align: center"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"][/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #C9C9C9"]4:00[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #C9C9C9"]6:59[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F593"]6 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F5AB"]4 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #3AC0FF"]0[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]0.0 mm[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #ABABAB"]94 %[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F562"]10 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #7AF562"]12 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, align: center"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"][/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #FFFA75"]7:00[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #FFFA75"]9:59[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #6EF562"]11 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F57A"]8 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #3AFF3F"]3[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]0.0 mm[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #ABABAB"]95 %[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #9FF562"]15 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #C4F562"]18 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, align: center"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"][/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #FFFA75"]10:00[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #FFFA75"]12:59[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #87F562"]13 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F562"]10 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #68FF3A"]4[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]0.0 mm[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #ABABAB"]95 %[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #93F562"]14 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #B8F562"]17 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, align: center"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"][/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #FFFA75"]13:00[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #FFFA75"]15:59[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #87F562"]13 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F57A"]8 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #68FF3A"]4[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]0.0 mm[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #ABABAB"]91 %[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #ABF562"]16 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #DCF562"]20 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, align: center"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"][/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #FFFA75"]16:00[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #FFFA75"]18:59[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #87F562"]13 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F593"]6 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #68FF3A"]4[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]0.0 mm[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #ABABAB"]95 %[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #93F562"]14 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #B8F562"]17 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, align: center"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"][/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #FFFA75"]19:00[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #FFFA75"]21:59[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F56E"]9 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F5B8"]3 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #3AC0FF"]0[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #DDE6FF"]0.1 mm[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #CCCCCC"]61 %[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #93F562"]14 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #B8F562"]17 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, align: center"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"][/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #C9C9C9"]22:00[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #C9C9C9"]0:59[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F587"]7 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #62F59F"]5 Â°c[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #3AC0FF"]0[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #C9D7FF"]1.7 mm[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #BCBCBC"]79 %[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #7AF562"]12 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, bgcolor: #93F562"]14 mph[/TD]
[TD="class: dataTableDataRow, align: center"]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## richart (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't like to tell you this guys, but I think I might be a bit of a Jonah regarding the weather.

 So far this year I have driven to Smiffy's place only for it to rain so hard that we didn't play any holes. Driven to East Brighton to play one hole in the fog, and on Sunday played nine holes at Blackmoor before thunder and lightening put an end to my round.


----------



## JustOne (Apr 24, 2012)

richart said:



			So far this year I have driven to Smiffy's place only for it to rain so hard that we didn't play any holes. Driven to East Brighton to play one hole in the fog, and on Sunday played nine holes at Blackmoor before thunder and lightening put an end to my round.

Click to expand...

... and let's not forget it's the same when you have visitors!!!!! :angry:

I don't wanna be blow drying my shreddies again!!!!


----------



## richart (Apr 24, 2012)

JustOne said:



			... and let's not forget it's the same when you have visitors!!!!! :angry:

I don't wanna be blow drying my shreddies again!!!! 

Click to expand...

We did get 15 holes in that day.

Thanks for reminding me of your performance with the dryer.

 You will be pleased to know we have replaced the dryers with paper towels now James.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 24, 2012)

*Four more sleeps!!
*:clap:*
*


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 24, 2012)

was planning on a few rounds and some practice now I am off for 2 weeks, bloody weather is gash!!!! looks like my only practice will be putting on the carpet 

saying that I wouldnt want to peak before the big match


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 24, 2012)

To get this bad at golf requires constant practice. I am off to the range again tonight.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 24, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			was planning on a few rounds and some practice now I am off for 2 weeks, bloody weather is gash!!!! looks like my only practice will be putting on the carpet 

saying that I wouldnt want to peak before the big match 

Click to expand...




murphthemog said:



			To get this bad at golf requires constant practice. I am off to the range again tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Could you PM Paul Nash and let him know that you are both playing gash???


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 24, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Could you PM Paul Nash and let him know that you are both playing gash???
		
Click to expand...

Wait and see smiffy, wait and see. Some people's idea of playing gash might not equate to yours!


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 24, 2012)

I didnt say that smiffy, was playing v well Sunday, I just wanted to hone it more in preparation for giving the bus pass holders a drubbing


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 24, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			I have a Turquoise blue Nike shirt you can borrow if you really get stuck.
		
Click to expand...




Thankyou mate that would be great,much appreciated,i exept.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 24, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Wait and see smiffy, wait and see. Some people's idea of playing gash might not equate to yours!
		
Click to expand...

I am - worryingly - playing pretty well at the moment! Last couple of rounds have been striping it and scoring very well. As such am in two minds whether to play once more before the weekend and hit the range every evening.........or just stop while the going is good!!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 24, 2012)

PieMan said:



			I am - worryingly - playing pretty well at the moment! Last couple of rounds have been striping it and scoring very well. As such am in two minds whether to play once more before the weekend and hit the range every evening.........or just stop while the going is good!!
		
Click to expand...

I hit the range last night. Hitting it well, and will now not play until Saturday! I'm certainly not warming up on the range on Saturday either (partly because I can't be arsed to walk down there!). 

But I am also suspicious about how well I'm hitting the ball.


----------



## JustOne (Apr 24, 2012)

PieMan said:



			I am - worryingly - playing pretty well at the moment!
		
Click to expand...

Me too... I had a paultry 30pts in the last medal which I personally consider a vein of good form, compared to the usual 25-27pts


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 24, 2012)

I have been avoiding medals since December. I am in hiding until the spring meeting a week Saturday. 36 hole medal. That'll be a test of the latest swing.

I played in torrential rain on Friday and was 7 over par, but then played in ok conditions Saturday, and was 12 over. That said, I was messing about a bit on the 120 yard par 3, and managed to get down in 5. The rest was ok, and I was striking the ball really well.

But Woodhall is 4 days away, and I could have had 3 or 4 different swings by then.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 24, 2012)

I played twice at the weekend. Felt like I could hardly hit the ball Saturday and scored 86 (+14), then changed one thing Sunday and played a heck of a lot better for 77. Silly game.

There seems to be a lot of the young guns playing well at the moment, but the silence regarding form from the old boys is ominous.
They're either quietly confident of turning us over, or they've forgotten about it.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 24, 2012)

probably the latter


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 24, 2012)

pokerjoke said:



			Thankyou mate that would be great,much appreciated,i exept.
		
Click to expand...

I will make sure I put it in my bag.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 24, 2012)

Region3 said:



			I played twice at the weekend. Felt like I could hardly hit the ball Saturday and scored 86 (+14), then changed one thing Sunday and played a heck of a lot better for 77. Silly game.

There seems to be a lot of the young guns playing well at the moment, but the silence regarding form from the old boys is ominous.
They're either quietly confident of turning us over, or they've forgotten about it. 

Click to expand...

if only that was true. I had a mid round explosion that threw a great card away at the weekend. So Skipper can you put me down for an 11 handicap now please.....:angry:.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 24, 2012)

This is most probably going to come back to bite me....

but I was hitting the ball fantastically around Seaford last Wednesday.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 24, 2012)

Cant wait to video all the drives on the first tee on Saturday 
Hee hee
:rofl:


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 24, 2012)

how much for you not to film Bob?


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 24, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Cant wait to video all the drives on the first tee on Saturday 
Hee hee
:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Please no BOB... My swing is not that amazing at the moment after coming back from this busted shoulder. It is working but I think it will not look pretty.........


----------



## Region3 (Apr 24, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Please no BOB... My swing is not that amazing at the moment after coming back from this busted shoulder. It is working but I think it will not look pretty.........

Click to expand...

I can tell it's your first forum meet if you think any significant portion of the other 31 swings WILL look pretty!

:rofl:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 24, 2012)

Region3 said:



			I can tell it's your first forum meet if you think any significant portion of the other 31 swings WILL look pretty!

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

He'll soon learn! I don't remember being overly nervous at Beau Desert last year. I did slice my tee shot into the cabbage on the right of the 1st but back then, that was normal! 

Since having the "honour" of teeing off first at Blackmoor last year, with everyone standing watching on the balcony, I'm no longer phased by anything thrown at me!


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 24, 2012)

PieMan said:



			I am - worryingly - playing pretty well at the moment! Last couple of rounds have been striping it and scoring very well. As such am in two minds whether to play once more before the weekend and hit the range every evening.........or just stop while the going is good!!
		
Click to expand...



Bud,weve already penned you in for the full 2 points


----------



## richart (Apr 24, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Since having the "honour" of teeing off first at Blackmoor last year, with everyone standing watching on the balcony, I'm no longer phased by anything thrown at me!
		
Click to expand...

And did you ever thank me for giving you that honour ?


----------



## richart (Apr 24, 2012)

I shot a gross 49 in a big comp on Sunday. Shame we were called in after nine holes for thunder and lightening.:mmm:


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 24, 2012)

Region3 said:



			I can tell it's your first forum meet if you think any significant portion of the other 31 swings WILL look pretty!

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

As long as you have no silly initiation ceremony for forum meet virgins and make them take the first tee shot.......:mmm:


----------



## richart (Apr 24, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			As long as you have no silly initiation ceremony for forum meet virgins and make them take the first tee shot.......:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

As a Forum Meet virgin Adey that would be the least of your worries.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 24, 2012)

richart said:



			And did you ever thank me for giving you that honour ?

Click to expand...

I can't possibly think what may happen come October in light of such rudeness.


----------



## JustOne (Apr 24, 2012)

Anyone got a spare brolly they could bring?

(I intend to buy a Golf Monthly one but it won't be here in time)


----------



## jammydodger (Apr 24, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Anyone got a spare brolly they could bring?

(I intend to buy a Golf Monthly one but it won't be here in time)
		
Click to expand...

Hey James , are you still employing the 'Bubba' swing ?


----------



## richart (Apr 24, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Anyone got a spare brolly they could bring?

(I intend to buy a Golf Monthly one but it won't be here in time)
		
Click to expand...

I will bring one for you James. Do you think you will need one to keep the sun off your bonce ?:mmm:


----------



## JustOne (Apr 24, 2012)

jammydodger said:



			Hey James , are you still employing the 'Bubba' swing ?
		
Click to expand...

It's practically nailed on now.....................I can hit it 170 almost every time


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 24, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Anyone got a spare brolly they could bring?
		
Click to expand...

James.
When it is raining, you only really get wet when you are standing in the middle of the fairway.
I honestly don't think you'll need one mate.
Trust me


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 24, 2012)

richart said:



			As a Forum Meet virgin Adey that would be the least of your worries.

Click to expand...

I'm in the armed forces.........I'm sure you could do no worse than I have already had done to me before.....:mmm:


----------



## JustOne (Apr 24, 2012)

richart said:



			I will bring one for you James.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Rich.... :thup:


----------



## vig (Apr 24, 2012)

So lets see, black shirt, check...    yellow shirt, check....   Tena pants, check,   sterodent and glass for teeth, check,  haemeroid cream, check,  bucket and spade, check,   now, where the hell am I suppose to be going?


----------



## JustOne (Apr 24, 2012)

vig said:



			... where the hell am I suppose to be going?
		
Click to expand...

Turn left at the British Legion, into the big white building, ward 4.

Take dominos.


----------



## richart (Apr 24, 2012)

vig said:



			So lets see, black shirt, check...    yellow shirt, check....   Tena pants, check,   sterodent and glass for teeth, check,  haemeroid cream, check,  bucket and spade, check,   now, where the hell am I suppose to be going?
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't that be blue shirt,check, red shirt,check, or are you trying to make the Old Farts captain go apoplectic ?


----------



## PieMan (Apr 24, 2012)

pokerjoke said:



			Bud,weve already penned you in for the full 2 points
		
Click to expand...

Wow - that many! Cheers mate!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 24, 2012)

I reckon we are going to walk the fourballs, and the singles, if anything, will be a little easier.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 24, 2012)

well you will soon find out Smiffy, Mystic Meg you ain't tho


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 24, 2012)

If the banter is half as good in real life as it is on here its gonna be a cracking couple of days.

Please note, I am a sensitive sort of guy, quite shy and timid. Add to which I'm tea total and like to discuss knitting patterns.


----------



## richart (Apr 24, 2012)

Hobbit said:



			If the banter is half as good in real life as it is on here its gonna be a cracking couple of days.

Please note, I am a sensitive sort of guy, quite shy and timid. Add to which I'm tea total and like to discuss knitting patterns.
		
Click to expand...

You sound like my sort of man Hobbit.:mmm:


----------



## Achilles (Apr 24, 2012)

Getting proper excited now chaps. I think the talk of knitting is what's done it!! Not too long to wait though as will be travelling up early to play Belton Park on Friday afternoon. Bring. It. On. :thup:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 24, 2012)

Achilles said:



			Getting proper excited now chaps. I think the talk of knitting is what's done it!! Not too long to wait though as will be travelling up early to play Belton Park on Friday afternoon. Bring. It. On. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You are in for a treat sir.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 24, 2012)

I must admit to feeling like a kid on Christmas Eve!


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 24, 2012)

I have met most of these guys. There is not a lot to get excited about. Especially the oldies. Heck, come Monday they won't remember who they played with, the result, the venue, the banter, anything. 

Well, except which trees they urinated on. Like a dog marking territory.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 24, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I have met most of these guys. There is not a lot to get excited about. Especially the oldies. Heck, come Monday they won't remember who they played with, the result, the venue, the banter, anything. Well, except which trees they urinated on. Like a dog marking territory.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant Murph!


----------



## richart (Apr 24, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I have met most of these guys. There is not a lot to get excited about. Especially the oldies. Heck, come Monday they won't remember who they played with, the result, the venue, the banter, anything. 

Well, except which trees they urinated on. Like a dog marking territory.
		
Click to expand...

No one forgets playing with your Murph. Doesn't matter how old they are.


----------



## Crow (Apr 24, 2012)

Crumbs, away for a day and a mass of new posts!

Excitement starting to build, should be at fever pitch by tomorrow.

Talking of bragging about how good ones game is, I played in a comp on Sunday and birdied our index 1 sixth hole for the first time in over 5 years of playing at the course.
Good drive clearing the ash tree on the corner of the dogleg, a peach of a 9 iron to the front of the green that should have released down to the hole but instead plugged, never mind, a 30 foot right to left downhiller that piled into the back of the hole, jumped up 6 inches and dropped in!

Okay, it was Greensomes and I only hit one of the shots but it was still a biride.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 24, 2012)

anyone got a 58/60 degree wedge I can borrow, my 54 wont get me over the lip of some of them bunkers


----------



## richart (Apr 24, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			anyone got a 58/60 degree wedge I can borrow, my 54 wont get me over the lip of some of them bunkers 

Click to expand...

Are you a Whippersnapper ?











Then no.:ears:


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 24, 2012)

erm, apparently so


----------



## richart (Apr 24, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			erm, apparently so 

Click to expand...

I do have a 58 degree Vokey wedge you can borrow, but I hear that may still not be enough to get out of the Woodhall bunkers.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 24, 2012)

if you could bring it that would be ace. I will buy a 58 in the no to distant future but obviously not in time for woodhall, gonna nip to AG friday anyway for some balls, see if they have anything in the bargain bin but just in case


----------



## richart (Apr 24, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			if you could bring it that would be ace. I will buy a 58 in the no to distant future but obviously not in time for woodhall, gonna nip to AG friday anyway for some balls, see if they have anything in the bargain bin but just in case 

Click to expand...

I will load it up, along with Aztecs 3 wood and Justone's brolly. You Whippersnappers really do need wet- nursing don't you ?


----------



## rickg (Apr 24, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			anyone got a 58/60 degree wedge I can borrow, my 54 wont get me over the lip of some of them bunkers 

Click to expand...

I have a 58 Callaway x jaws.....( as well as a matching 54 & 50)....you can buy them if you want.........special price for you as you are a long standing customer.........:whoo:


----------



## richart (Apr 24, 2012)

rickg said:



			I have a 58 Callaway x jaws.....( as well as a matching 54 & 50)....you can buy them if you want.........special price for you as you are a long standing customer.........:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Rick I know you are popular, but clear your inbox !!!!!!!


----------



## rickg (Apr 24, 2012)

is anyone thats going in need of a stand bag?....I have a Callaway one only a month old cost me Â£120 ....14 way dividers ........can't be bothered to advertise it and don't fancy the hassle of posting it..only looking for Â£50..


----------



## JustOne (Apr 24, 2012)

richart said:



			I will load it up, along with Aztecs 3 wood and Justone's brolly. You Whippersnappers really do need wet- nursing don't you ?

Click to expand...

Don't 'spose you could give me a handjob on Saturday night just to help me nod off?


----------



## rickg (Apr 24, 2012)

richart said:



			Rick I know you are popular, but clear your inbox !!!!!!!

Click to expand...

.....done......but only PM me if you want the wedges or stand bag......:ears:


----------



## richart (Apr 24, 2012)

rickg said:



			.....done......but only PM me if you want the wedges or stand bag......:ears:
		
Click to expand...

  Rickg, the Del Boy of the GM Forum.:thup:


----------



## rickg (Apr 24, 2012)

richart said:



  Rickg, the Del Boy of the GM Forum.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

....mangetout Rich......mange:thup:tout.....


----------



## rickg (Apr 24, 2012)

richart said:



  Rickg, the Del Boy of the GM Forum.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Is it Bobmac that's had the same 1 iron since 1924?

Only had 6 different shafts, 14 heads and the grips changed 27 times......:clap:


----------



## richart (Apr 25, 2012)

rickg said:



			Is it Bobmac that's had the same 1 iron since 1924?

Only had 6 different shafts, 14 heads and the grips changed 27 times......:clap:
		
Click to expand...

Not sure Bob will thank you for comparing him to Trigger.


----------



## rickg (Apr 25, 2012)

richart said:



			Not sure Bob will thank you for comparing him to Trigger. 

Click to expand...

Have you seen Bob's irons?....i keep expecting to see him pop up on Antiques Roadshow with them.......:rofl:


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 25, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Brilliant Murph!
		
Click to expand...

:whoo:
Great post!!
Off to Ireland for the last time as a regular place to work after nearly 4 years!!!! And not one game of golf! can't wait for the weekend


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 25, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



:whoo:
Great post!!
Off to Ireland for the last time as a regular place to work after nearly 4 years!!!! And not one game of golf! can't wait for the weekend
		
Click to expand...

Bring a fourtrak with you Geezer.
You will be going in some funny places out there.....


----------



## bobmac (Apr 25, 2012)

rickg said:



			Have you seen Bob's irons?....i keep expecting to see him pop up on Antiques Roadshow with them.......:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I seem to remember taking money of you at Camberley last year using them.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 25, 2012)

Only 3 more sleeps!!

"Are we there yet?"


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 25, 2012)

Hobbit said:



			Only 3 more sleeps!!

"Are we there yet?"
		
Click to expand...

Keep your powder dry Son. Keep your powder dry.
These young upstarts won't know what's hit them. 
Save your energies for celebrating on the 18th green on Sunday when your team mates bring it home.
Living the dream


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 25, 2012)

thats all it is Smiffy for you old duffers - a dream

come on the whippers, beauty before age


----------



## Region3 (Apr 25, 2012)

richart said:



			I do have a 58 degree Vokey wedge you can borrow, but I hear that may still not be enough to get out of the Woodhall bunkers.

Click to expand...

It's plenty if you face away from the green!


----------



## sweatysock41 (Apr 25, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			thats all it is Smiffy for you old duffers - a dream

come on the whippers, beauty before age 

Click to expand...

Gibbo I've seen you in real life and beauty you ain't :ears:


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 25, 2012)

I know


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 25, 2012)

Hobbit said:



			Only 3 more sleeps!!

"Are we there yet?"
		
Click to expand...

I know that feeling hobbit. My bag is packed against the door ready for Saturday morning.....:whoo:


----------



## rickg (Apr 25, 2012)

bobmac said:



			I seem to remember taking money of you at Camberley last year using them. 

Click to expand...

Just me doing my bit for help the aged Bob....:rofl:


----------



## bobmac (Apr 25, 2012)

rickg said:



			Just me doing my bit for help the aged Bob....:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I'd rather have 'meals on wheels'


----------



## richart (Apr 25, 2012)

Are you coming to Woodhall to take some piccies Bob ? 

Just need to know whether I need to get a hair cut or not.:mmm:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 25, 2012)

richart said:



			Are you coming to Woodhall to take some piccies Bob ? 

Just need to know whether I need to get a hair cut or not.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I think it depends on the weather, or so he told me. Either way, my hair is staying long and offensive. I'll just have to be sure to keep my hat on.


----------



## sweatysock41 (Apr 25, 2012)

As opposed to your golf which is short and offensive :rofl:


----------



## bobmac (Apr 25, 2012)

sweatysock41 said:



			As opposed to your golf which is short and offensive :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:
Yes, I'll be there.
But if it's pouring rain I won't be hanging round


----------



## Captainron (Apr 25, 2012)

The way the weather is going you will need some scuba gear to get your balls out of the bunkers. It's wetter then an otters pocket out there.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 25, 2012)

It's wetter then an otters pocket out there
		
Click to expand...

Did you clean that up a bit?


----------



## fat-tiger (Apr 25, 2012)

Captainron said:



			The way the weather is going you will need some scuba gear to get your balls out of the bunkers. It's wetter then an otters pocket out there.
		
Click to expand...

it could rain now till sunday solid and the hotchkin would still be dry , the bracken could be a bit wet though, ive a 2nd round  matchplay game on hotchkin 2mrw will let you no what its like


----------



## vig (Apr 25, 2012)

bobmac said:



			I'd rather have 'meals on wheels' 

Click to expand...

I have a liquidiser if that's any good to you.

All this talk of excrement building 

58* wedge, Gibbo you could have a 78* wedge and still not get out of them bunkers.  My abvice, bring some ladders and a bucket and spade.  Oh and some little flags, to give you hope.

Six pack and hip flask sorted, just need to pack my dressing gown and I'm sorted.  Someone is sure to take me in if I'm wandering the streets in my dressing gown.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 26, 2012)

With the weather forecast the way it is this week-end, I think we can do away the team shirts idea after all. Most of us (if not all) are going to be wearing either jumpers or waterproofs so the effect will be lost anyway.
So just wear what ya like!
:whoo:


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 26, 2012)

I was anyway


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 26, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			With the weather forecast the way it is this week-end, I think we can do away the team shirts idea after all. Most of us (if not all) are going to be wearing either jumpers or waterproofs so the effect will be lost anyway.
So just wear what ya like!
:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

You should never, in any circumstances, tell Rick that he can wear what he likes!


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 26, 2012)

It would be good to get a picture of the two teams in team colours
at some stage.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 26, 2012)

Do Galvin Green make sowesters?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 26, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			With the weather forecast the way it is this week-end, I think we can do away the team shirts idea after all. Most of us (if not all) are going to be wearing either jumpers or waterproofs so the effect will be lost anyway.
So just wear what ya like!
:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean?







Although Sunday


----------



## bobmac (Apr 26, 2012)

You guys should be here now. It's glorious.
Warm, little wind and dry.
Shame


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 26, 2012)

Only 2 sleeps.

"Has Santa been yet?"


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 26, 2012)

I think its Smiffy just adding another excuse for defeat to 
his list.
Compared to the last couple of days,it looks tropical.
That doesnt mean you old farts can dig out your Hawaian shirts[smiley]


----------



## Achilles (Apr 26, 2012)

pokerjoke said:



			That doesnt mean you old farts can dig out your Hawaian shirts[smiley]
		
Click to expand...

But with their appalling eyesight there's a real chance that they might get packed anyway


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 26, 2012)

Achilles said:



			But with their appalling eyesight there's a real chance that they might get packed anyway 

Click to expand...

Its so tempting to do that just for the laugh!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 26, 2012)

Hobbit said:



			Its so tempting to do that just for the laugh!
		
Click to expand...

At least if you had a nice Ping Pioneer LC cart bag you could fit everything in Brian


----------



## richart (Apr 26, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			At least if you had a nice Ping Pioneer LC cart bag you could fit everything in Brian


Click to expand...

Good bag that, only seems like yesterday I was buying it for you Smiffy.

If I was a nice chap I would tell Jeremy not to bother going out after work tonight, and buying himself a red and a blue shirt.:mmm:


----------



## fat-tiger (Apr 26, 2012)

played hotchkin today no problems at all you wouldnt think it had rained there ,5th tee still on winter tee, starter said yesterday really bad rain, the bracken was streams running everywere but all drained away overnight

enjoy your weekend


----------



## Crow (Apr 26, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			With the weather forecast the way it is this week-end, I think we can do away the team shirts idea after all. Most of us (if not all) are going to be wearing either jumpers or waterproofs so the effect will be lost anyway.
So just wear what ya like!
:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I've got blueish and reddish jumpers that I'll be bringing in case it's a little on the chilly side.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 26, 2012)

Crow said:



			I've got blueish and reddish jumpers that I'll be bringing in case it's a little on the chilly side.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry too much Nick.
I can assure you that you will be bathing in the warm afterglow of your team having a healthy lead in the bar on Saturday night.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 26, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Don't worry too much Nick.
I can assure you that you will be bathing in the warm afterglow of your team having a healthy lead in the bar on Saturday night.
		
Click to expand...

whatever


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 26, 2012)

we need a lead on Saturday anyway, as whippersnappers we will be out on the lash and no doubt a bit worse for wear Sunday morning whereas the old gits will have had their cocoa and be tucked up by 8.30pm


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 26, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			we need a lead on Saturday anyway, as whippersnappers we will be out on the lash and no doubt a bit worse for wear Sunday morning whereas the old gits will have had their cocoa and be tucked up by 8.30pm 

Click to expand...

We can get lashed any night we want.
But the opportunity to win a competition this prestigious doesn't come along very often.
We'll concentrate on the game


----------



## Captainron (Apr 26, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			we need a lead on Saturday anyway, as whippersnappers we will be out on the lash and no doubt a bit worse for wear Sunday morning whereas the old gits will have had their cocoa and be tucked up by 8.30pm 

Click to expand...

Apparently all you have to do is get Smiffy to have half a lager shandy and a bag of scratchings and he won't function the next day. That's the old farts one down on Sunday.....


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 26, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			We can get lashed any night we want.
But the opportunity to win a competition this prestigious doesn't come along very often.
We'll concentrate on the game
		
Click to expand...

boring git :ears:


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 26, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			boring *winning* git :ears:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 26, 2012)

touchÃ©


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm sure you'll all  be disappointed and upset to learn that I won't be joining the rest of you for  dinner/drinks on Saturday night. As it's my birthday weekend, I'm been informed  that the outlaws are taking me out for a (no longer a) surprise dinner to my  favourite local eatery (which isn't in Woodhall, incase any of you thought about  gate crashing ). 


 I'm going to try and  make it round to the hotel for a late night beverage with the rest of my team  when we get home, or I'll come and find you at one of the 2 pubs in the village  if you're out "in town" .

 Bit gutted I'm going  to miss the banter, but hopefully I'll be fresh(ish) to top my drive off the 1st  on Sunday morning.


----------



## Leftie (Apr 26, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			no doubt a bit worse for wear Sunday morning
		
Click to expand...

Says it all really ..............


----------



## richart (Apr 26, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			I'm sure you'll all  be disappointed and upset to learn that I won't be joining the rest of you for  dinner/drinks on Saturday night. As it's my birthday weekend, I'm been informed  that the outlaws are taking me out for a (no longer a) surprise dinner to my  favourite local eatery (which isn't in Woodhall, incase any of you thought about  gate crashing ). 


 I'm going to try and  make it round to the hotel for a late night beverage with the rest of my team  when we get home, or I'll come and find you at one of the 2 pubs in the village  if you're out "in town" .

 Bit gutted I'm going  to miss the banter, but hopefully I'll be fresh(ish) to top my drive off the 1st  on Sunday morning.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry to hear that Jon. 

You realise there will be a heavy fine to pay ? 31 fair minded, drink fueled men will sit in judgement of you. I will bring my black cap in case things turn nasty for you.


----------



## vig (Apr 26, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			we need a lead on Saturday anyway, as whippersnappers we will be out on the lash and no doubt a bit worse for wear Sunday morning whereas the old gits will have had their cocoa and be tucked up by 8.30pm 

Click to expand...


Don't go to Ladbrokes gibbo, you'll lose your money, I'll wager this old cart sees off most whippersnappers.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 26, 2012)

Right, my bag is pretty much packed. Balls marked, clubs and shoes cleaned, Skycaddie updated, pants ironed...but I'm sure I'm forgetting something. Hopefully it isn't my swing! 

Heading up to Lincolnshire first thing tomorrow for a round at Belton Woods in the afternoon for a friends 'warm-up' stag do. No doubt all my kit will get nice and muddy in preparation for the epic battle between old and not so old...and my first forum meet. Whoop whoop!

Smiffy, I haven't got a white shirt packed (turns out the missus binned the only one I had during a clearout), so no changing your mind about team colours no longer being required!

If I can't get online between now and Saturday, see you all there! :thup:


----------



## JustOne (Apr 26, 2012)

Achilles said:



			If I can't get online between now and Saturday, see you all there! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Be safe... remember we are relying on you to be the BACKBONE of our team!!! 

(no pressure......)


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 26, 2012)

I havent even started sorting my gear... just nikwaxed my waterproofs though (it better bloody work or its gonna be a long old slog)


----------



## Achilles (Apr 26, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Be safe... remember we are relying on you to be the BACKBONE of our team!!! 

(no pressure......) 

Click to expand...

Pressure? What's that?!


----------



## Crow (Apr 26, 2012)

Not even thought about packing yet. 

Think I'll visit the range tomorrow evening for some last minute honing of that work of art that is the swing of an old git and then visit the practice bunker to exorcise a few demons that will not be welcome at Woodhall.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 26, 2012)

Leftie said:



			Says it all really ..............






Click to expand...

Toilet roll is still in the bag Leftie!! But I have to say that the Woburn bog roll is a nicer quality!


----------



## Leftie (Apr 26, 2012)

I was just thinking that you might want to wear some darker trousers this time Paul.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 27, 2012)

Are you going to give them their bog roll back this year? You've had it on loan for 12 months.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 27, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Are you going to give them their bog roll back this year? You've had it on loan for 12 months.
		
Click to expand...

Thats just a tissue of lies!


----------



## G_Mulligan (Apr 27, 2012)

checked the balls on Wednesday only had two in any decent condition assuming with the wind and my unfolded deckchair of a swing I am going to need more than that. Ordered some with 'quick' delivery lets see if they arrive today. Other than that I am very much disorganised with regards to packing, my waterproofs should be knocking about somewhere, I think my brolley is in the boot, I should have a few tees in the bag, I probably have a waterproof glove somewhere, my towel is filthy but can't be arsed to wash it. 

All in all I would say I am ready as I will ever need to be to wipe the fairways and greens of Woodhall with old man backside!!!

Bring on the Rain


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 27, 2012)

forecast for sunday in woodhall spa....


                             Outlook for Sunday

                             Sunday, wet and  windy with heavy rain and easterly gales.
should make it fun


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 27, 2012)

I really should have ordered some MacWets  Trip to Lincoln first thing?

Anyone who's going to a golf shop between now and tomorrow, would they be able to pick a pair up, just in case? Size small (no jokes please ).

Thanks!


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 27, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			I really should have ordered some MacWets  Trip to Lincoln first thing?

Anyone who's going to a golf shop between now and tomorrow, would they be able to pick a pair up, just in case? Size small (no jokes please ).

Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

I'll be in t' pro shop shortly. If he has any I'll get them. If there's no joy I'll post up later this afternoon.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hobbit said:



			I'll be in t' pro shop shortly. If he has any I'll get them. If there's no joy I'll post up later this afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers chief!


----------



## Region3 (Apr 27, 2012)

I think there's a fair chance the pro shop at Woodhall will have them.

My pro shop has them but they're full price ie. Â£28 per pair. I'll get some on my way if Hobbit doesn't find any if you like.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 27, 2012)

Region3 said:



			I think there's a fair chance the pro shop at Woodhall will have them.

My pro shop has them but they're full price ie. Â£28 per pair. I'll get some on my way if Hobbit doesn't find any if you like.
		
Click to expand...

TWENTY EIGHT POUNDS?! 

They better work!

P.S. - Cheers Gaz!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 27, 2012)

Do they do them in white? or are they black only?


----------



## Region3 (Apr 27, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Do they do them in white? or are they black only?
		
Click to expand...

Black only as far as I know.

I got mine off ebay for around Â£20 inc postage. It pays to think ahead 
I've even bought a really silly hat, but if it pees it down constantly it'll be worth it.

Let me know by around 10pm this evening if you can Jon and if you still need some picking up I'll go on my way tomorrow.
I've just spoken to the pro shop and they have a summer pair (mesh on the back) in small sitting on the shelf. I only asked if he had them in small and he went on to tell me how amazing they are.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 27, 2012)

Leftie said:



			I was just thinking that you might want to wear some darker trousers this time Paul. 

Click to expand...

Don't worry Roger - navy and dark grey slacks are packed!!!


----------



## PieMan (Apr 27, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Are you going to give them their bog roll back this year? You've had it on loan for 12 months.
		
Click to expand...

Probably as the roll I liberated from Woburn was a lovely quality.................!!!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 27, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Black only as far as I know.

I got mine off ebay for around Â£20 inc postage. It pays to think ahead 
I've even bought a really silly hat, but if it pees it down constantly it'll be worth it.

Let me know by around 10pm this evening if you can Jon and if you still need some picking up I'll go on my way tomorrow.
I've just spoken to the pro shop and they have a summer pair (mesh on the back) in small sitting on the shelf. I only asked if he had them in small and he went on to tell me how amazing they are.
		
Click to expand...

Is the only difference between the summer/winter ones the meshing on the back (presumably to keep hands cool rather than warm?)?? If so, that will probably be fine. I know the weather is forecast to be colder this weekend, but I don't play a lot in the cold cold weather so summer ones would probably suit. especially if they're as good as he says they are  

If so, and I can't get any sorted, I'll take them. Will let you know by tonight if I can - PM me your mobile number and I'll text you later. Much appreciated.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 27, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Is the only difference between the summer/winter ones the meshing on the back (presumably to keep hands cool rather than warm?)?? If so, that will probably be fine. I know the weather is forecast to be colder this weekend, but I don't play a lot in the cold cold weather so summer ones would probably suit. especially if they're as good as he says they are  

If so, and I can't get any sorted, I'll take them. Will let you know by tonight if I can - PM me your mobile number and I'll text you later. Much appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

From what I can tell, the winter ones are all solid material and have a bit longer cuffs but I could be wrong as I've only looked at pictures. I went for the mesh ones.

PM sent.


----------



## TXL (Apr 27, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			I really should have ordered some MacWets  Trip to Lincoln first thing?

Anyone who's going to a golf shop between now and tomorrow, would they be able to pick a pair up, just in case? Size small (no jokes please ).

Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

Thought you would want gardening gloves for when you fill in those divots


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 27, 2012)

TXL said:



			Thought you would want gardening gloves for when you fill in those divots 

Click to expand...

 That never gets old. :angry:


----------



## Steve79 (Apr 27, 2012)

At last, just finished work,  got to pick up my h/c cert from the club, have a few cheeky beers then HID is cooking dinner one of those special dinners for before you go away.

Tomorrow all roads lead to Woodhall Spa.

See you tomorrow fellas.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 27, 2012)

oooooh good post, forgot mine is stashed under my printer


----------



## Region3 (Apr 27, 2012)

I forgot as well.

I have a 2 month old one that I never got asked for at Porthcawl, plus I have an EGU card, so should be ok with that I'd imagine.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 27, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



 That never gets old. :angry: 

Click to expand...

No joy at my place, sorry.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 27, 2012)

mine has me off 9 

and no way you old dinosaurs am I playing off that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 27, 2012)

God help the pensioners this weekend. After 2 years and a lot of money to a solicitor my decree absolute has come through. Who ever plays me tomorrow is going to get it cause I am in a great mood........:whoo:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hobbit said:



			No joy at my place, sorry.
		
Click to expand...

No worries, thanks for looking!


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 27, 2012)

I was going to wait until tomorrow but I have just had a rush of inspiration and it all fell into place - Saturday's team is in place - and what a strong team - you old boys should start sweating more than you already are!:lol:


----------



## bobmac (Apr 27, 2012)

Thankfully, the weather forecast looks ok for tomorrow.
I just hope you all manage to tee off in good time coz I've got to be in Bexhill by 7pm


----------



## richart (Apr 27, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Thankfully, the weather forecast looks ok for tomorrow.
I just hope you all manage to tee off in good time coz I've got to be in Bexhill by 7pm   

Click to expand...

Appointment with the lovely Samantha ?


----------



## Crow (Apr 27, 2012)

Just back from the range, practising shots into the wind, it's going to be howling come Sunday....

Was hoping to do some bunker practice but as only the range is covered I didn't bother.

Clubs washed, handicap certificate found (almost a year old but I assume all they want is proof of being able to hit the ball with some consistency), MacWets packed (had these for Christmas and have had no cause to wear them unitl now, bloody weather), shoes waxed and waterproofs packed.


In a perverse sort of way I'm looking forward to battling the elements, at least they should give us more of a challenge than that ragtag bunch of "golfers" making up the Whippersnappers team.


----------



## JustOne (Apr 27, 2012)

Crow said:



			Just back from the range, practising my normal 'worm burners', it's going to be howling come Sunday....
		
Click to expand...

Fixed for you Crow


----------



## Crow (Apr 27, 2012)

You can't beat a good worm burner into the wind, excpet when the fairways are soaking.... might have to learn a new shot.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 27, 2012)

i wouldn't worry about h/c certs, not one of the group I went with (20) got asked to show one


----------



## JustOne (Apr 27, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			i wouldn't worry about h/c certs, not one of the group I went with (20) got asked to show one
		
Click to expand...

I could bring some spares....... just typing mine now....... might be off 18 by the time it's finished.... 



C U lot in the morning!! :thup: Drive safely.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 27, 2012)

Woohoo, one more sleep to go. The clubs are clean and polished, the bag towel is out of the washing looking nice and clean. The shoes are shiny and my bag is packed. I have 1 ball marked up ready, is that confidence or stupidity?:mmm:  

One more sleep to go. Is it just me or does it feel like everyone is really looking forward to this?

Catch all you fellow young athletes tomorrow. If any of the senile Ping swingers are still awake I look forward to seeing you also....:cheers:


----------



## Leftie (Apr 27, 2012)

Just checked the hotel info guys.

Don't forget jacket and tie for evening meal and in the lounge after.

Trust Smiffy to book a posh one.


----------



## richart (Apr 27, 2012)

Leftie said:



			Just checked the hotel info guys.

Don't forget jacket and tie for evening meal and in the lounge after.

Trust Smiffy to book a posh one.
		
Click to expand...

Smart casual Roger, now go to bed.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 28, 2012)

Safe journey everyone.
See you soon  :fore:


----------



## gjbike (Apr 28, 2012)

That's its all the gear is in the car can't believe Woburn has come round so quick it only seems like a couple weeks since we last there, see you later guys, have a safe journey.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 28, 2012)

I better take my clubs with me.
I wonder who else has forgotten where they are going today


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 28, 2012)

gjbike said:



			That's its all the gear is in the car can't believe Woburn has come round so quick
		
Click to expand...

I hope you are fecking joking


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 28, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			Saturday's team is in place - and what a strong team - you old boys should start sweating more than you already are!:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Hahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 28, 2012)

Just waiting for James, before picking up pieman.

Safe trip all, see you later.

Peeing it down here, hope the weather is better oop north.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 28, 2012)

just got out of bed in sunny Lincolnshire about 30 mins south of Woodhall. The good news is................it is not raining and the ground seems pretty dry so not much overnight from what I can see. Have a safe trip everyone, see you for a pint in a few hours.......:cheers:


----------



## Crow (Apr 28, 2012)

Just making the morning brew. Looking out of the window, no rain here but not sure what to make of the postman being blown along the road.

Safe journeys all and see you later.


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 28, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			If any of the senile Ping swingers are still awake I look forward to seeing you also....:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

:cheers:


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 28, 2012)

Are we supposed to be playing today?


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 28, 2012)

Just checked met office for tomorrow and I can't remember seeing a worse forecast - heavy rain solid from 10 tonight right through tomorrow with 27 mph wind and 48 mph gusts - looks like whoever shoots 20 points tomorrow will be on the winning side!


----------



## G_Mulligan (Apr 28, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			Just checked met office for tomorrow and I can't remember seeing a worse forecast - heavy rain solid from 10 tonight right through tomorrow with 27 mph wind and 48 mph gusts - looks like whoever shoots 20 points tomorrow will be on the winning side!
		
Click to expand...

yeah tomorrow looks thoroughly miserable but will be even more miserable for the losing side so lets kick some old man butt whatever the weather


----------



## Crow (Apr 28, 2012)

I've just checked the seaweed and for Sunday I predict 8 mph breezes with 12 mph gusts and sunny intervals.


----------



## Crow (Apr 28, 2012)

Today and tomorrow the wind is going to be right into our faces on the first few holes, should sort the old men from the boys.


----------



## rickg (Apr 28, 2012)

just got picked by TXl  and Calvin.........bit wet down here but drying as we get further North....Whippersnappers aren't going to know  what hit them today.........:ears:


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 28, 2012)

quick shower, still got to iron my gear then burn up the a1, nowt like being organised 

see you all around midday :thup:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 28, 2012)

Just woken up with an absolutely brutal hangover. Quick shower then a wander round to my rents place for a full english whilst I await the arrival of my team mates and the senile grandads. 

See you all shortly.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 28, 2012)

oh dear not to spoil the fun but it is now raining in south Lincs......


----------



## rickg (Apr 28, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			oh dear not to spoil the fun but it is now raining in south Lincs......

Click to expand...

We're 20 mins away.........what's all this rain???????  reckon you're ex has put a curse on us...........


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 28, 2012)

Just sat over looking the golf course, eating my breakfast. I can cinfirm that it is raining.


----------

